# Estate Sale Finds



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Found some planes that I hope I can make into good users. Enjoy the as purchased pictures.

Unknown Plane seems low quality to me.








Union #5 or #6? with corrugated bottom.








Unknown #7 (only marking I see is No. 7 in front of know)








Ohio Tool Company (has 15 stamped on the front)








Stanley #259 Level


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

*more...*

richards & conover hardware co level (pat. OCT 29 1912)








random awl








Craftsman Doweling Jig w/ instructions








Jorgensen clamp








If any one can tell me what the unknowns are, I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

I think your random awl is actually an old ice pick. Used for chipping ice.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Good find. Some of those cheap planes can be set up and honed to cut just as good as ones costing hundreds of bucks. Take your time , clean them up, get everything square and working smooth. :yes:


----------



## Stefflus (Apr 13, 2011)

The simple side adjuster lever on the first plane looks like that of a Stanley Handyman. But then it should say so on the cap iron if it was..
Also there should be a faint engraving on the top of the cutter.

It could possibly be a Stanley FourSquare, and I think those only had four squares painted on the cap iron, i.e. no cast or engraved letters


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW some guys have all the luck. I have a few of those items in my collection of old tools. Some I use and some that hang on the wall. You did good robhodg1


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice finds! 

Take a measurement of that Union 5/6 in question. #5 will be ~ 14", # ~ 18", 5-1/2 would be in between.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

knotscott said:


> Nice finds!
> 
> Take a measurement of that Union 5/6 in question. #5 will be ~ 14", # ~ 18", 5-1/2 would be in between.


Thanks, it is just a tad under 15" so that makes it a 5-1/2?


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

xphnmn said:


> I think your random awl is actually an old ice pick. Used for chipping ice.


Well in that case maybe I'll try to convert it to something useful.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Stefflus said:


> The simple side adjuster lever on the first plane looks like that of a Stanley Handyman. But then it should say so on the cap iron if it was..
> Also there should be a faint engraving on the top of the cutter.
> 
> It could possibly be a Stanley FourSquare, and I think those only had four squares painted on the cap iron, i.e. no cast or engraved letters


Hmm, I looked up both planes you mentioned and compared pics with mine, but neither appear to be like the one I have. I see no markings at all. The lever cap looks like it is a stamped piece of metal and the adjustment know on the back resembles a bottle cap to me. I'll get more pics up of it when I get around my camera.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

robhodge1 said:


> Thanks, it is just a tad under 15" so that makes it a 5-1/2?


Probably...I'm not as familiar with the Unions. My Record 05-1/2 is 15" long x 3" wide...my Record #5 is 14" long x 2-3/8"w. It's always a matter of preference, but I grab my 05-1/2 more often than any other bench plane or jointer plane.


----------

